# Best place to find a good DTV/Tivo Receiver?



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

My daughter has an R15 in her room and hates it. I'm thinking about replacing it with an older Tivo unit. R10 maybe? Any suggestions on which Tivo receiver to look for? I assume they are no longer supplied by DTV or covered under the protection plan.
Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ebay...

Weekness


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Earl.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl means www.weaknees.com.

DBSTalk Club Members also have access to the Buy, Sell, Trade forum and I bet there are a lot of people here with old TiVos in their closets.


----------



## Hifienthusiast (Aug 26, 2006)

I am offering (2) HR10-250 for sale. $100 takes it home. PM if interested.


----------



## tward (Feb 11, 2003)

apace said:


> My daughter has an R15 in her room and hates it. I'm thinking about replacing it with an older Tivo unit. R10 maybe? Any suggestions on which Tivo receiver to look for? I assume they are no longer supplied by DTV or covered under the protection plan.
> Thanks


I have a couple of Philips DSR704/708, PM and we can talk.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

tward said:


> I have a couple of Philips DSR704/708, PM and we can talk.


I still use my Philips DSR704 and would buy more if they were HD. It's much more reliable and has better features than the HR20, just won't do HD.


----------



## jfosut (Dec 10, 2006)

Check out Craigslist if you haven't yet - www.craigslist.org

A year and a half ago, I nabbed a HR10-250 for $75 and this summer I got a DSR708 for $25. There are some great deals to be had, and there's no fees, etc... I could go on and on about the stuff I've nabbed off Craig's, but I'll leave it at DTV gear!


----------



## Bike Effects (Sep 30, 2006)

HR10-250, $85.00 includes shipping. Email me at jeff at bike effects dot com.


----------

